
First Dark Matter signal may have been discovered - danielmorozoff
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/15/dark-matter-signal_n_6316174.html
======
danielmorozoff
And yet this came out as well: [http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/dark-
matter-still-mia...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/dark-matter-still-
mia-after-most-exhaustive-search-yet/?comments=1)

Truly fascinating why we can't seem to detect dark matter on earth.

------
danielmorozoff
Published in PRL. preprint:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.4119v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.4119v2.pdf)

